# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > المنتدى القانوني >  >  تمليك الطلاق

## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*تمليك الطلاق 

تمليك الطلاق او مايعرف بأن تكون العصمة بيدالزوجة هذا الامر نادر الحدوث في المجتمع السوداني وخاصة في الازمان السابقة . 


ونذكر من باب العلم بالشىء وبشىء من التبسيط المقصود بذلك في الفقه المالكي باعتبار ان معظم المجتمع السوداني مالكي المذهب كما نتناوله وفقا للفقه الحنفي باعتبار ان العمل بالمحاكم يتم وفقا للراجح من هذا المذهب ..


اولا : المذهب المالكي :

التفويض عند المالكية هو إنابة الزوج غيره في الطلاق وهو ثلاثة انواع : توكيل وتخيير وتمليك. 



فالتوكيل: جعل الزوج حق إنشاء الطلاق لغيره سواء كانت الزوجة نفسها أو غيرها، مع بقاء حق الزوج في منع الوكيل من إيقاع الطلاق



وهو بخلاف التمليك والتخيير، ليس له عزلها؛ لأن فيهما قد جعل لها ما كان يملكه ملكاً لها، أما التوكيل فإنه جعلها نائبة عنه في إيقاع الطلاق.

والتمليك أن يملِّك الزوج المرأة أمر نفسها، كأن يقول لها: جعلت أمرك أو طلاقك بيدك، فاذا تم ذلك ليس له أن يعزلها عنه. ولها أن ان توقع من الطلاق طلقة واحدة أو أكثر. 


ولفظ التخيير: أن يخير الزوج زوجته بين البقاء معه أو الفراق وليس له ان يعزلها بعد ذلك . فإن اختارت الفراق، كان طلاقها بالثلاث حتى ولو ارادت هي تكون طلقة واحدة أو اثنتين ، الا اذا خيرها الزوج في طلقة واحدة أوطلقتين معاً، فتقع الطلقات بعددها . 
ويلاحظ في التمليك ان المرأة لها بما قضت من طلقات الا اذا انكر الزوج وادعى انه لم يرد سوى طلقة واحدة، وهنا القول قوله بيمينه . وأما اذا خيرت الزوجة فكما سبق القول فان الطلاق يقع ثلاثاً وذلك في المدخول بها لأن الزوج قد خيَّرها بين البقاء بعصمتة أو الخروج عنها أما اذا كانت الزوجة غير مدخول بها فلها أن تطلق نفسها بما دون الثلاث؛ لأنها تبين من زوجها بعد الطلاق . انظر ( القوانين الفقهية:ص 233 والشرح الصغير: الجزء 2 : 593)


ثانيا المذهب الحنفي : 

يكون ايقاع الطلاق من غير الزوج بإذنه:إما عن طريق تفويض أو توكيل أو رسالة.


التوكيل: ان ينيب الزوج شخصا غير زوجته في تطليق زوجته كان يقول له وكلتك في طلاق زوجتى فاذا قبل الموكل وقال لها انت طالق وقع الطلاق .


التفويض وهو جعل الامر باليد او تمليك الزوج الطلاق لزوجته بطلاق نفسها منه .


الرسالة: وهي نقل كلام المرسل الزوج الى الزوجة كأن يقول الزوج لرجل اذهب الى زوجتي وقل لها ان زوجك يقول لك اختاري .


وللتفويض الفاظ ثلاثة: فقد يكون أمر بيد، أوتخيير، اومشيئة، وكل هذه الالفاظ تفيد تمليك المرأةا لطلاق وتخييرها بين أن تختار نفسها أو زوجها.

والأمر باليد: كأن يقول الزوج لزوجته : أمرك بيدك، فيصير الأمر بيدها في الطلاق ولكن يشترط توافر شرطين
هما : نية الزوج الطلاق وعلم المرأة بجعل الأمر بيدها


امالفظ التخيير: قول الزوج لامرأته: اختاري، اي اختاري اما نفسك او زوجك وهو يشبه الامر باليد الا انه يصح طلاق الثلاث اذا نوى في قوله امرك بيدك 


امالفظ المشيئة: أن يقول الرجل لزوجته : أنت طالق إن شئت


انظر ( الدر المختارورد المحتار: الجزء 2 ص: 653 

(منقول من شبكة كريمة)

*

----------

